# My Circus Dogs "Eli and Mikey"



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my boys this weekend at my son's Circus themed party. They were the circus dogs. lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha! That's great!

I like how Eli is eyeing the popcorn in the 3rd pic.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol poodles just love to play dressups and get in on the action with everyone.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pictures! The are gorgeous!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I love those collars! My parents have one for their dog for Christmas


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

SOO CUTE! Eli has an adorable smile in one of them an I love the cut of your brown Mikey. That is how I want to cut my future spoo!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pictures! Poodles are so fun.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful dogs! is Mikey brown or red? in the sunlight he looks red.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikey is a cafe au lait. He is only 9 months and is coat is just starting to change. You can't tell much yet. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, those two went great with the whole circus theme!


----------

